# notpron



## #1 bro (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone else play notpron? It's pretty much the coolest website ever, except for maybe TV Tropes. It's a game kind of like the clue game here on TCoD, only far more complicated (and obviously not dealing entirely with pokemon). Like the clue game, all you have to do is try to find the correct URL for the next level. But it's a lot harder than it seems, and you have to have a fair amount of computer knowledge too... or you can just pick it up along the way. Right now, I'm on level -12 (which is actually the ninety-fifth level). 

warning: starting with level 18, the game, despite its name, is _very_ nsfw. consider yourself warned. all the r-rated content is a bit out of your way, but eventually you do need to find it in order to complete the game. 

anyway if you start playing, please don't give out level answers in this thread. :)

EDIT: also, the site is pretty damn creepy near the beginning (it has literally given me nightmares), but starting with level 23 it becomes a lot less intimidating. you'll know what I mean if you get there.


----------



## see ya (Feb 7, 2009)

I played it for a while, it gets pretty crazy after the first few, as in you literally have to think of EVERYTHING that the picture/sound file/whatever other clue could mean. I got to level 60-something, but only did so by looking up a ton of hints.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Haha, my dad finished that a while ago. :3 With some help from me and my brother.

EDIT: Well, before they added a new level, apparently. xD


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

Woah, I tried it , it is a bit creepy.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 7, 2009)

...how far were we again with the collective TCoD solving before we got stuck? It was the one with a bunch of timestamped "text files" that had to be converted to images, I believe...? And you had some e-mails to work out the right one.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

It won't allow me past the song one. I know its simple song but I can't get beyond there.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 7, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> It won't allow me past the song one. I know its simple song but I can't get beyond there.


You're missing a single letter. 

btw I am a BUTTERFREE now with this post

EDIT: Butterfree, that's level 61. Also Tailsy, this is the new final level. If you're too lazy to read the link, it involves some sort of weird telepathy (the first person that solved it found the answer while dreaming). But apparently seven people have solved it so there must be a bit of logic to it. Anyway, though, I don't blame your dad for not being able to get this new level.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually, I just don't think he's seen it yet. x3; I'll show him.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 7, 2009)

Tailsy, get your dad to give me some help on -12. I'm seriously going insane over here :V

(if he doesn't remember which one it is, tell him it's the one with all the little white squares)


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahhhh, I think I remember this ^_^

I got to level 4 before, I think. And now I'm on level 5!

...I suck. xD


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 11, 2009)

Frustrated right now b/c for like ten minutes today in social studies class, I thought I had solved level -23. Then, I realized that no, 1 + 7 does not equal 18. -___-


----------



## Dragon (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, notpron. >_O

Um. I think I got to level... four, before I got lazy and quit. Bleh.


----------

